# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour > Miền Nam >  Tour Đà Lạt giá rẻ giảm giá 36% - Call: 0934 79 77 79

## intour779

CHƯƠNG TRÌNH THAM QUAN DU LỊCH ĐÀ LẠT
Thời gian: 03 ngày 02 đêm
Phương tiên: Đi, về bắng xe ô Tô[/B][/COLOR][/I]
*NGÀY 01: TP. HỒ CHÍ MINH – ĐÀ LẠT* 
05h30: Xe và HDV INTOUR đón quý khách tại điểm hẹn, khởi hành đi Đà Lạt 
07h00: Đoàn dùng điểm tâm sáng tại NH Hưng Phát (Đồng Nai). 
Tiếp tục lộ trình, trên xe đoàn tham gia các trò chơi vui nhộn, hát cho nhau nghe. 
11h30: Dùng cơm trưa tại NH Tâm Châu. 
13h30: Đến Đà Lạt, nhận phòng khách sạn, nghỉ ngơi. 
15h00: Tham quan Vườn Hoa Minh Tâm, Thiền Viện Trúc Lâm – Hồ Tuyền Lâm. 
18h30: Đoàn dùng cơm tối. Tham gia chương trình sân khấu hóa, giao lưu ca nhạc, với chủ đề “ Ngày hội Đại gia đình Nidectosok” cùng các trò chơii sân khấu độc đáo và hấp dẫn. 
21h30: Về lại KS nghỉ ngơi. 

*NGÀY 02: ĐÀ LẠT – THÔNG REO* 
06h30:Đoàn dùng điểm tâm sáng, khởi hành tham quan KDL Đồi Mộng Mơ với trích đoạn “Vạn Lý Trường Thành”, tham quan Mộng Mơ Tửu, ngôi nhà Cổ 300 năm; khu tưởng niệm nhà thơ Hàn Mạc Tử và cố nhạc sĩ Trịnh Công Sơn; tham dự chương trình nhạc cồng chiêng Tây Nguên. Thưởng thúc đặc sản Đà Lạt; Mứt, dâu…(miễn phí). Xe đưa đoàn tới tham quan nhà thờ Dormaine de Marie. 
11h30ùng cơm trưa, nghỉ ngơi. 
14h30:Khởi hành tham quan khởi hành tham quan, chinh phục đỉnh Langbiang, nghe truyền thuyết về chuyện tình của chàng Lang và nàng Biang. 
17h30:Quý khách dùng cơm tối. Xe đưa đoàn vào xã Lát tham gia chương trình lửa trại hoành tráng và ấn tượng cùng các nghệ sĩ dân tộc Lạch. 
21h00:Về lại khách sạn. Nghỉ đêm tại Đà Lạt. 

*NGÀY 03: ĐÀ LẠT – TP. HỒ CHÍ MINH* 
06h30:Làm thủ tục trả phòng, dùng điểm tâm sáng, xe đưa đoàn đi chợ Đà Lạt, mua sắm đặc sản. Khởi hành về Tp. Hồ Chí Minh, trên đường ghé tham quan thác Pongour, được mệnh danh là “Nam thiên đệ nhất thác”. 
12h00ùng cơm trưa tại NH Tâm Châu (Bảo Lộc), thưởng thức trà, 
café miễn phí. 
18h30:Về đến Tp. Hồ Chí Minh, xe đưa đoàn về điểm đón ban đầu. 
DL INTOUR chia tay quý khách hẹn ngày gặp lại! Kết thúc chuyến tham quan. 

*GIÁ TRỌN GÓI: 819.000đ/k (Dành cho đoàn trên 80 khách )* 
Lưu ý: Trẻ em dưới 06 tuổi miễn phí, từ 06 đến 11 tuổi tính ½ giá vé (ngủ chung với bố mẹ) 

GIÁ TRÊN BAO GỒM: 
-Vận chuyển: Xe DL Huynhdai Aerospace 45 chỗ đời mới, máy lạnh. 
-Lưu trú: Khách sạn 2* đầy đủ tiện nghi. (Từ 2 – 4 khách/phòng) 
TV, tủ lạnh, nước nóng lạnh, truyền hình cáp … đầy đủ tiện nghi. 
Khách sạn 2*: Hoa Hồng, Hàng Không, Thanh Bình, Hải Sơn,… 
-Ăn uống: 
+ Bữa chính: 5 bữa cơm phần, tiêu chuẩn 50.000/bữa (thực đơn đính kèm) 
+ Bữa sáng: 3 bữa: phở, bún, hủ tíu... 
-Bảo hiểm du lịch trọn tour: 10.000.000/trường hợp 
-HDV: Nhiệt tình, vui vẻ, thuyết minh suốt tuyến. 
-Vé tham quan theo chương trình. 
-Lửa trại, sân khấu. 
-Khăn lạnh, nước suối Aquafina chai 500ml/khách/ngày, thuốc y tế 
-Tặng đoàn: Hình lưu niệm, nón DL. 
-02 Đĩa DVD quay suốt hành trình. 

GIÁ CHƯA BAO GỒM: 
-Thuế VAT 
-Các chi phí cá nhân ngoài chương trình 

*Liên hệ Mr Hiệp: Đặt tour du lịch, Đặt phòng khách sạn, Booking vé máy bay, cho thuê xe du lịch, xe hợp đồng, xe cưới, làm visa, tư vấn đi du lịch, hội nghị, hội thảo khách hàng.
Di động:      0934 79 77 79 
Điện thoại: (08) 39896536
Fax:                 (08) 62958356
Email:             dulich@intour.com.vn – luonghiep@intour.com.vn 
Yahoo:            vanhiep_intour@yahoo.com – intour_hcm_vn@yahoo.com 
Địa chỉ:          117 S Phan Văn Trị - P. 10 – Q. Gò Vấp – TP. Hồ Chí Minh*


INTOUR _– VUI TRỌN TOUR !_

----------


## intour779

Liên hệ Mr Hiệp: Đặt tour du lịch, Đặt phòng khách sạn, Booking vé máy bay, cho thuê xe du lịch, xe hợp đồng, xe cưới, làm visa, tư vấn đi du lịch, hội nghị, hội thảo khách hàng.

Di động: 0934 79 77 79

----------


## intour779

Liên hệ Mr Hiệp: Đặt tour du lịch, Đặt phòng khách sạn, Booking vé máy bay, cho thuê xe du lịch, xe hợp đồng, xe cưới, làm visa, tư vấn đi du lịch, hội nghị, hội thảo khách hàng.

Di động: 0934 79 77 79 
Điện thoại: (08) 39896536
Fax: (08) 62958356
Địa chỉ: 117 S Phan Văn Trị - P. 10 – Q. Gò Vấp – TP. Hồ Chí Minh

----------


## intour779

*Đặt tour du lịch giá rẻ - Call: 0934 79 77 79*

----------


## intour779

*Đặt tour du lịch giá rẻ - Call: 0934 79 77 79*

----------

